# WFP horse Fernhill Pimms



## franco (5 September 2016)

Does anyone what has happened to William FoxPitts horse Fernhill Pimms. They were placed at Burghley 2015 but has not been seen since. Thanks


----------



## Chiffy (5 September 2016)

I looked him up on the British Eventing website. He would be 12 this year, he came 10th at Burghley last year. He was ridden for his first 3 years by Duarte Seabra.
You are right, no affiliated outings this year. I fear he must have picked up an injury or been sold abroad.


----------



## teapot (5 September 2016)

He's still listed on WFP's website


----------



## franco (6 September 2016)

Yes, thanks, I hate it when top horses "disappear" like this!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (18 September 2016)

I was wondering about Pimms as well, Didn't he lead the dressage last year (or very well placed) but then WFP had a satnav error giving them a lot of time penalties?... And then in H&H wFP said he didn't have a horse at this level I did wonder. Lets just hope the horse has picked up a relatively minor injury & has not been sold abroad; he looked a corker to have in the british battalion.


----------



## Clodagh (18 September 2016)

Try asking on his FB page?


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 September 2016)

He's got no more recent results (that I could find online) than September 2015. Maybe he had some time off after WFP's head injury?


----------

